# Best way to catch bait on the surf



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

I geting tired of buying way rotten shrimp and overpriced bait at the stands . and was wondering how is the best way to cast net bait from the beach , how deep were etc any help would be apreciated ?


----------



## Surf stryker (Aug 30, 2004)

I tear skipjacks up on topwater chug-bug, or gotcha lure.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*Cast Net At Surf*

Hi
This April my brother and I were at Sargent,surf fishing.And just down the beach from us was a guy with a cast net .He would walk out in about 2'-3' of water, and throw the cast net.He was bringing in eating size shrimp.And he got enought to fish with and catch a few fish.
So If the shrimp are there you have a chance to catch some,saw this first hand,next trip to surf ,I'm taking my cast net also.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

The finger mullet should be in the surf by now.I have not been in a few weeks.The way I catch them is on site.Sometimes it takes a while to find where they are at but once you do you can catch as many as you need.Just remember,if the water is clear they will scatter fast.It takes time but you will get it.
I prefer to search for bait before I throw the net but sometimes,when the water is murky and bait is scarce,you just have to throw until you come up with something.I use the same principle as throwing lures. Completely cover an area until I find them.However,I do make it a rule to take some kind of bait with me just in case.A pound of fresh dead,a box of frozen,or some fishbites if I have them will always find some whiting or croaker.Hope that helps.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Krash said:


> A pound of fresh dead.......


Ditto, fresh dead or even stinky old dead, manage to catch a few sandies or whiting and there ya have it...theres your bait for the day.


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 11, 2004)

*Cast Net*

As a backup like others I always take some frozen or fresh dead, but there is no beating fresh bait. Using a cast net takes some getting use to but once you master it it is extremely productive. Just troll through the surf on the first bar for smaller bait, or throw at the edge of the first bar and catch bigger bait. Watch for bait that is tailing in the surf or trying to escape predators. Many times you'll come up with a net full of bait, other times you'll have to work for it. If you spend the time you will always get something....key is to be patient with your net and learn to throw it. You'll laugh at the things that come up in your castnet sometimes, I have had days where my castnet is more productive then my poles...lol.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Fishbites!!!!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

How are you using the whiting for bait? Do you just use the fillets or just cut the whole thing up into chunks? I am looking to catch some Bull Reds off the seawall this weekend.

Thanks,
Rog


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Whole baiters or chunk, depends on the size fish you have for bait and the size fish your targeting..........................................later,Dave


----------



## T Mack (Jul 11, 2004)

I was cast netting the mullet on weekend of Sept 11 and 12 at PINS. Although not thick the mullet are starting to run. You have to be patient and throw ahead of them once sighted. They are fast so be quick to pull back on your line. They come in waves and may disappear for hours at a time. so when you get some make sure to get them in a bucket with plently of fresh water.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

All,

In my relatively short time fishing I have come across the absolute best way to catch bait in the surf.

One day while I was cooking up some burgers on the beach I saw my wife grab the cast net and wade out. Lunch time preparations and the kids were driving her crazy. She threw the net and it folded up on her. Determined, she tried two more times. It could be because she is a southpaw but on her 3rd throw the net went out beautiful. Hung in the air wide open and hit the ocean fully spread. She pulled in the net and low and behold filled with fish. Big smile on her face .... then she screamed for me. Ain't no way she was going to touch any of them mullet - and they were a good size. I ran out and grabbed the net.

Now she loves to go out there all alone - a time away from the kids - and walk up and down the beach casting the net. Won't touch the bait but she does a great job catchin 'em.

That gentlemen is clearly the best way to catch bait ...

Tight Lines!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Some fresh dead shrimp*

small hook on light tackle. snoopy pole is sufficient. small perch hook. small piece of shrimp, peeled even.

you can catch all the whiting you can put in the cooler if you want. until the water gets cold.


----------

